# London to Paris September 2011 (Complete!)



## MissTillyFlop (20 Sep 2011)

I am back and I am alive - woo hoo!

I have written a blog post about the first day, here: http://misstillyflop.wordpress.com


----------



## superbadger (20 Sep 2011)

Great blog.... well done


----------



## MissTillyFlop (20 Sep 2011)

Thanks Badger.

I love your mascot and also have to give you extra kudos for being from Leigh (am from Hindley Green originally!)


----------



## superbadger (20 Sep 2011)

No way!!! Im an adopted Leyther though.... From Rochdale originaly. My mascot? Ah have your read my blog?


----------



## Crackle (20 Sep 2011)

Good effort Tillyflop. Glad to see you weren't one of the 10%. Can't believe you actually forgot your bag, I mean how?

You conveyed your bouncing nervous excitment very well.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (20 Sep 2011)

I think it was too much adrenaline and just general being thick/dyspraxic (poor short-term memory).

I also put the bike rack on by myself in the dark - I was so pleased with myself, I thought I'd done it all!

Did my OCD no good, spent much of teh next three days stopping to check I had everything. Poor Sarah!


----------



## oldfatfool (20 Sep 2011)

Looking forward to reading day 2


----------



## superbadger (20 Sep 2011)

oldfatfool said:


> Looking forward to reading day 2



me 2


----------



## Crackle (20 Sep 2011)

MissTillyFlop said:


> I think it was too much adrenaline and just general being thick/dyspraxic (poor short-term memory).
> 
> I also put the bike rack on by myself in the dark - I was so pleased with myself, I thought I'd done it all!
> 
> Did my OCD no good, spent much of teh next three days stopping to check I had everything. Poor Sarah!




Don't they cancel each other out and you forget what you were meant to be obsessing over? Ah! Hence why you left the bag behind, got it.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (21 Sep 2011)

Day two is posted!

http://misstillyflop.wordpress.com/2011/09/21/day-two-my-legs-my-precious-legs-calais-to-abbeville/


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2011)

I read the first episode but now I'm waiting for the compilation album to be posted here in one lump, so that I may have a good read, 'til I flop...

Well done!


----------



## superbadger (21 Sep 2011)

A brill second post.... You got some wit you have....


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2011)

not much beats a rousing bag of salt and vinegar crisps


----------



## wildjetskier (21 Sep 2011)

superbadger said:


> A brill second post.... You got some wit you have....



Agreed. had me giggling. Very eloquent may I say, you English good grammar words, something like that anyway, good blog


----------



## MissTillyFlop (22 Sep 2011)

Day three, c'est ready: http://misstillyflop.wordpress.com/2011/09/22/day-three-when-nettles-attack-abbeville-to-beauvais/


----------



## MissTillyFlop (23 Sep 2011)

wildjetskier said:


> Agreed. had me giggling. Very eloquent may I say, you English good grammar words, something like that anyway, good blog



Thank you muchly xxx


----------



## superbadger (23 Sep 2011)

I do mainly solo stuff but if ever i hook up with a group for a mad ride i shall look you up.. You can make me laugh all the way to our destination.... Looking forward to the next chapter,am hooked!!!


----------



## martint235 (23 Sep 2011)

Well done and a great read!!! 

Although having a go at Burnley was a bit low, only us Nelsoners are allowed to do that.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (23 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Although having a go at Burnley was a bit low, only us Nelsoners are allowed to do that.



I could change it to Atherton, but I think my family might hunt me down...


----------



## superbadger (23 Sep 2011)

MissTillyFlop said:


> I could change it to Atherton, but I think my family might hunt me down...



They attack you with 'killer pasties!'


----------



## BluesDave (25 Sep 2011)

A hugely entertaining excellently written tale of an epic bike tour. Very entertaining to read. Write more often there is a talent there. And congratulations not only for completeing the ride but also for...


----------



## Orange (25 Sep 2011)

Very well written indeed and sounds like you had an amazing time.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (26 Sep 2011)

The final London to Paris blog post (sniff sniff)

http://misstillyflop.wordpress.com/2011/09/26/day-four-excuse-moi-je-nai-pas-de-crabes-dame-beauvais-to-paris/


----------



## superbadger (26 Sep 2011)

That is by far the 'best blog i have ever read'... . What a great ride and achievement and a massive well done  So now about you and your writing skill.... Wow you have got some talent. I not saying that because you are from near me. Very very funny and entertaining but also informative and endearing; . I do the mad LEJOG with you and your friends,just don't make me laugh so much!!!!.


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Sep 2011)

Enjoyed that! 

+1 for LEJoG the miles would fly by


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (31 Oct 2011)

leave atherton alone i come from there lol. nice read btw it a great ride aint it


----------



## Silver Fox (17 Nov 2011)

Well done and a great read.


----------



## joggingbob (9 Dec 2011)

yep, have to agree, very entertaining and a great accomplishment. Well done.


----------



## nwjgoode (18 Dec 2011)

really good read.. well done


----------

